# Plattekill 2/14/15



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2015)

*Date(s) Skied: *2/14/15
*Resort or Ski Area: * Plattekill, Roxbury, NY
*Conditions: *Powder, Cut up Powder
*Trip Report: * Another stellar day at Platty, snowed nonstop all day, very fine snow, cleaned a couple inches off my car when I left. Everything skied great, tons of fresh snow in the trees, soft powder bumps everywhere else. Skied with fellow AZer's Scotty, JimG, and his Son. We hooked up with Benedict Gomez towards the end of the day. I made a couple runs with him, but then got separated from the group while exploring some trees.


JimG

Scotty and JimG in the trees

Blockbuster


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

How far is Plarrekill from say Lee, MA?   I need to make it there someday.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2015)

They have these things called maps you know.

Skiing looks great, glad you enjoyed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Sweet.  Can you take a look at your1923 road atlas for me?   How far is Plattekill from Lee, MA.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2015)

For some reason Platty isn't on my 1923 map. In fact I can't find any ski areas on the map. Guess you'll have to find out yourself. Think you can handle it?


----------



## abc (Feb 14, 2015)

How far down the road were the cars parked? 

May go Monday. (too darn cold Sunday)


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Would've assumed Roxbury was around back then.  My bad


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2015)

You know Roxbury is still there today. Would you like me to teach you how to read a map?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm good.  Question was for Cornbread anyway.  Why don't you mind your own business.


----------



## marcski (Feb 14, 2015)

It's about an hour from the Kingston exit off 87. It is definitely worth the trip, DHS!! Let let me know when you come and I will show you the goods. Good to see you again, Cornhead. Missed you this time around, Jim and Scott.

You can take the girl out of Brooklyn, but you can't take the Brooklyn out of her.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks Marc!   I maybe out in Western MA for work in a couple weeks.  If so, perhaps I'll stick around for a Saturday there.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2015)

Really a great day. I figured I would have a Sugarloaf hangover but the numerous pockets of untouched powder made the skiing pretty spectacular. My last run down the right edge of the airbag jump over by the triple was almost untouched powder at 3:30.

Woods were fun today. Great company. Nice to meet you BG.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm good.  Question was for Cornbread anyway.  Why don't you mind your own business.



It's nite time after all.....


----------



## JimG. (Feb 14, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks Marc!   I maybe out in Western MA for work in a couple weeks.  If so, perhaps I'll stick around for a Saturday there.



Give me a shout when you can make it Ryan and I'll join the group.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 15, 2015)

Google Maps, 105 miles, exactly the same distance for me from the West.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2015)

This place always fun times with all my friends and great meeting Benedict G awesome with all!!!! Snowed all day in Roxbury on Saturday trees in play and Family!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 47277077 talking to owner if platty and how little I spent i on my new winthe er coat n it was way to start off the morning....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 15, 2015)

abc said:


> How far down the road were the cars parked?
> 
> May go Monday. (too darn cold Sunday)



 On left and right 5 minutes I gues? Monday should be sweet sweet condition enjoy ABC!!!!!!!!


----------



## abc (Feb 15, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> On left and right 5 minutes I gues? Monday should be sweet sweet condition enjoy ABC!!!!!!!!


And hopefully a little less hectic too. 

Looking forward to a cold but enjoyable day tomorrow.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I'm good.  Question was for Cornbread anyway.  Why don't you mind your own business.



Damn auto correct!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 15, 2015)

Haha...  Didn't catch that


----------

